

The case against Fitts' Law - gnosis
http://the-gay-bar.com/2010/11/04/the-case-against-fitts-law/

======
makecheck
I don't think this is a good case against Fitts' Law. Remember that Fitts' Law
factors in _both_ the distance to a target _and_ the target's size. The
placement of menu bars was originally done on screens so small that the
distance factor was insignificant compared to the "infinite size" of the
screen edge. The problem now isn't Fitts' Law, it is that the distance factor
is a greater proportion of the difficulty in hitting a target and the
"solution" for menus has not changed accordingly.

Personally, I think the distance problem is solved by adjusting the pointing
device's tracking speed and acceleration. I've never had any trouble
"throwing" my pointer to the edge of a screen on a large monitor. Most mice
are perfectly capable of doing rapid acceleration while still allowing precise
stops.

